# I bought a Joying 10.1" android HU



## FAUEE

Haven't installed it yet, but I needed to update the radio in my 09 TBSS and figured I'd give this a try. Had an android HU in my previous truck and it was... Let's go with OK. This unit seems to be much better built, and has a much nicer screen. 

I've yet to install it, but should be this week. Waiting on some final pieces to come in (camera and steering controls). 

It has a lot of stuff in it I won't use, a DSP for time alignment, an optical output, screen mirroring... But I will use the big ass screen and Bluetooth 

Any questions let me know and I'll try to answer them. Once I get it installed I'll give some sort of review of it.


----------



## squiers007

Interested to see how you like it, but bummed you wont be using the optical out. I've been looking at them for a while, but there's just not much info on the reliability or SQ of the optical output.


----------



## Jroo

Im interested to hear your thoughts once installed. Last year I put a pioneer head in my trailblazer after my installer didnt have great interactions with android units he installed before. He had a few issues with some units, but mostly had issues with support. They dont have time to go out to forums or social media for support to fix an issue or something that pops up in the install. 
In my current car, I may look at one and have been told the joying unit is the one to get including the optical out. I recently found a kit that will allow me to use an aftermarket head unit connected to my fiber optic. I want to update to a unit that has apple car play so looking at reviews of these as they are more feature rich than head units I am looking at


----------



## FAUEE

I may use it to connect to a DSP eventually, but not in the short term. 

My last android unit was like that.... Lots of little quirks, and because it was from a smaller brand with no support, i just had to live with it. Weirdness with Bluetooth and stuff like that, but nothing really functional. Hopefully this joying is better, they appear to be a lot better overall quality and software.


----------



## preston

I've been running a Joying 10.1 with the 9" screen for about a month. Digital coax into my Helix DSP. I've been very happy so far. 
No glitches or difficulties in operation. Fast boot, it takes much longer for my Director to connect and start playing music than the HU. 
The rear view camera is also very very good. I haven't used the Nav but from what I've seen the map is much nicer than the OEM stuff in my 2015 GMC truck. 
SQ through the digital connection sounded better than analog in to the Helix from my Pioneer P99rs. 
I put a SIM card in it and directly stream Tidal and XM radio at high fidelity. Terrestial radio sounds good too.


----------



## Petererc

I got one coming too, 9”er made to fit Tacoma. Bough the backup camera and OBD2 cause don’t want to regret it later, the TMPS sensors were a no go. I will be going optical to Minidsp, and using wired iPhone connect. Dont think i needed the 8” unit with volume knobs as i use the dsp controller. Will add a a sim if ATT can be beat down on price of extra data plan 
Item was backordered since main board was out of stock. Got a DHL tracking number last night, so...


----------



## Theslaking

I think we've all participated in this conversation before.......

I'll add that Joying is a frickin awesome company. My experience with them is getting more in depth. They have helped me customize my install with custom cables, screen sizes, and firmware. None of the big 3 headunit manufacturers would ever do that. Shoot it's takes weeks to get email responses from them. They answer my questions every single day. I've had suggestions for improvements and they actually got back to me asking questions to get further clarification on how guys like us use them. Proving they are interested in getting us a useful and quality product.


----------



## Weightless

Has anyone used the phone functionality yet? Any complaints from both sides about audio quality?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

No complaints there.


----------



## Ssopus

I have been checking these out. I know a lot of the units have the heated seat control but curious about heated steering wheel and ventilated seat controls? also curious if it integrates with the rear seat entertainment systems and the 4g hotspot. Grandkids love those features so would hate to lose them.


----------



## FAUEE

I've had it I stalled for a day or 2 now, a few notes about it so far... 

The screen is huge. Too big even. The adjustment for its position is pretty lacking. I could mount it with 2 out of the 4 clips to move it up a little perhaps, I thi k it'd be secure enough, but it's almost goofy looking it's so big in my Trailblazer. 

The support for it sucks. In typical Chinese fashion, they give very limited support, and do virtually no market research for how people will use these. You want steering wheel controls? Good luck, they give virtually no info on how to make it work with an aswc-1, they only really care about their vehicle specific radios.

The screen is gorgeous. It looks like a nice tablet screen... Which makes sense, it's basically a tablet. 

Haven't had a chance to use the TA part of the dsp, it's turned off, possibly because I'm using the speaker level outs. The EQ has a great many bands, and Q adjustment. That said, it sounds like crap. In fairness, it's goi g to the factory Bose in the TBSS, which probably sounded like crap before, and I didn't notice because I only could listen to FM. 

No offline maps or nav loaded in. My last android HU came loaded with iNav or something like that, which was nice. Google maps only on this.

Mono sub out. This is pretty common, UT you just have to remember you'll need a y for most amps. 

If you don't have steering wheel controls, this thing is a total POS. There are no easy volume buttons or knobs or anything. You click a button, then can adjust it. It's terrible and clunky. I think there are volume widgets you could add though. 

The clock. App has a celcius temperature display built in. No idea for where, and you can't change it to F, or remove it other than removing the whole widget. 

So, right now, I would give it a 2.5 out of 5. You can definitely see why it's under $400 VS $1200 like a mainstream competitor. With a few widgets to fix some of the quirks, and getting the wheel controls working g, I'd give it a 4/5. I don't know that I will end up keeping it, because the large screen size prevents me from seeing my climate controls a bit. I may swap it out for the 9" version that is shorter, which would solve this problem for me.


----------



## Ssopus

FAUEE said:


> I've had it I stalled for a day or 2 now, a few notes about it so far...
> 
> The screen is huge. Too big even. The adjustment for its position is pretty lacking. I could mount it with 2 out of the 4 clips to move it up a little perhaps, I thi k it'd be secure enough, but it's almost goofy looking it's so big in my Trailblazer.
> 
> The support for it sucks. In typical Chinese fashion, they give very limited support, and do virtually no market research for how people will use these. You want steering wheel controls? Good luck, they give virtually no info on how to make it work with an aswc-1, they only really care about their vehicle specific radios.
> 
> The screen is gorgeous. It looks like a nice tablet screen... Which makes sense, it's basically a tablet.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to use the TA part of the dsp, it's turned off, possibly because I'm using the speaker level outs. The EQ has a great many bands, and Q adjustment. That said, it sounds like crap. In fairness, it's goi g to the factory Bose in the TBSS, which probably sounded like crap before, and I didn't notice because I only could listen to FM.
> 
> No offline maps or nav loaded in. My last android HU came loaded with iNav or something like that, which was nice. Google maps only on this.
> 
> Mono sub out. This is pretty common, UT you just have to remember you'll need a y for most amps.
> 
> If you don't have steering wheel controls, this thing is a total POS. There are no easy volume buttons or knobs or anything. You click a button, then can adjust it. It's terrible and clunky. I think there are volume widgets you could add though.
> 
> The clock. App has a celcius temperature display built in. No idea for where, and you can't change it to F, or remove it other than removing the whole widget.
> 
> So, right now, I would give it a 2.5 out of 5. You can definitely see why it's under $400 VS $1200 like a mainstream competitor. With a few widgets to fix some of the quirks, and getting the wheel controls working g, I'd give it a 4/5. I don't know that I will end up keeping it, because the large screen size prevents me from seeing my climate controls a bit. I may swap it out for the 9" version that is shorter, which would solve this problem for me.


Thank you for the review...enlightening.


----------



## preston

These units are flexible enough to work with any steering wheel controls. You may need an aftermarket unit that interprets your CANBUS and turns it into resistance signals, that's pretty common. I think as you said only their vehicle specific units will work directly with a CANBUS signal. Look at PAC audio for a SWC/CANBUS convertor box. 

YOu can also buy their volume knob that can attach to the steering wheel and that would give you convenient rotary volume. 

I can't comment on your SQ issues as I am feeding digital into a DSP and it sounds excellent. 

As far as NAV I haven't used it much, but when I did click on it (POGO is the built in app I think ? ) it showed me on the map and it was very detailed. I never loaded anything it was just there. Its a far superior map to my OEM 2015 GMC truck with the top end nav system. But, I haven't really travelled with it and tried it out directions or anything.. 

I think you are right about the temperature display, I seem to remember someone else saying there was no setting for it which is weird because the unit seems to have a setting for EVERYTHING else you could think of. I'm sure you could use a different app or launcher if you like.

Not my job to defend Joying but I've been super happy with mine so far. Of course I was prudent enough to get the more reasonable 9"


----------



## FAUEE

I have an aswc-1 hooked to my gmos-04. The aswc sees the car, but haws no idea what radio is hooked to it. Metra tech support said to try all 23 radio types one by one and hopefully one of them "should" work. I made it through 10 before I got irritated and decided to come back to it. It works briefly during the auto detection sequence, so I just have to find my needle in the haystack. 

Of course there is also info out there that says changing the can protocol of the HU changes how it gets detected by the aswc, so that's another fun variable.


----------



## preston

You can use any of the radio types it doesn't matter the Joying learns whatever you tell it. There is a setup app called SWC or something it will bring up a bunch of functions (volume, track etc).
You just push the icon on the screen and then push the steering whele button. 

For example touch the volume up icon, it lights up or flashes or something. Then press your volume up on the steering wheel. You'll see the icon light up and acknowledge. Then move on to the next function. So it will learn any of the protocols just randomly pick a radio model in the gmos-04 and then teach the Joying the correct buttons.


----------



## Petererc

I tried to install one today, vehicle specific. OEM bracket and unit was not flush with dash. After a few attempts, drilled out the bracket to recess it. Was only able to catch one screw on each bracket, but that’s better none. Video showed it being installed with just the trim kit. Emailed Joying to pics to see if they could help or future resolve for the next guy. Sent another email with pics of goofy wiring harness and questions that I resoled looking at Metra harness. After re installing the old HU, of course. 
Ok one more try since it’s almost dark. Plugged in harness installed unit then turned on ignition. 
Damn screen turns on, unit does not boot. Made sure ribbon cable was installed correctly. Still got the black screen of death. Will try again and check everything. 
Joying is going to be on google translate for hours trying to figure out all the emails I sent...


----------



## Theslaking

Screen turning without showing anything sounds like firmware. Hopefully.

There is preloaded maps and it's pretty good.

Now the screen volume isn't hyper sensitive which is a good thing but no volume knob is something we seem to have to get used as oem's are starting to not use them as well. I don't like it either. However I knew that when I bought it.


----------



## FAUEE

Petererc said:


> I tried to install one today, vehicle specific. OEM bracket and unit was not flush with dash. After a few attempts, drilled out the bracket to recess it. Was only able to catch one screw on each bracket, but that’s better none. Video showed it being installed with just the trim kit. Emailed Joying to pics to see if they could help or future resolve for the next guy. Sent another email with pics of goofy wiring harness and questions that I resoled looking at Metra harness. After re installing the old HU, of course.
> Ok one more try since it’s almost dark. Plugged in harness installed unit then turned on ignition.
> Damn screen turns on, unit does not boot. Made sure ribbon cable was installed correctly. Still got the black screen of death. Will try again and check everything.
> Joying is going to be on google translate for hours trying to figure out all the emails I sent...


I had the black screen thing happen too. Mine had a reset button that needed pressed.


----------



## FAUEE

preston said:


> You can use any of the radio types it doesn't matter the Joying learns whatever you tell it. There is a setup app called SWC or something it will bring up a bunch of functions (volume, track etc).
> You just push the icon on the screen and then push the steering whele button.
> 
> For example touch the volume up icon, it lights up or flashes or something. Then press your volume up on the steering wheel. You'll see the icon light up and acknowledge. Then move on to the next function. So it will learn any of the protocols just randomly pick a radio model in the gmos-04 and then teach the Joying the correct buttons.


Yeah, I've found how it "should" work... But it doesn't. It doesn't register values for the input, and won't program the buttons. It says something like "press button to place steering wheel in learning mode". 

The few times it has started to look like it would program during the detect, that went away and gave the normal screen to program it.


----------



## Petererc

Thanks guys 
One email to Joying asked about firmware. Reset and “long” reset did nothing. Just opened it up, ribbon cable was only connected on one side of the socket. Display works as it should.

On with the install

Going to have to send Joying another email stating all issues resolved. 


Realized something. after I posted last night when brain was smoldering on its way to sleep. . Usually when it works the best.
The OEM bracket only needs to support the cpu. I believe it can be installed using the factory 4 screw hole locarions. Then the display can be held in with the trim kit. Just remove the inserts from the the back of the display/cpu. The display does not need to be mounted to the cpu as the ribbon cable connects it.


----------



## FAUEE

I decided that my unit might be defective, as it registered phantom button presses fairly regularly. So I ordered the more modest 8" version, and will send back the 10" one. Perhaps that will fix my steering wheel controls issue as well, as it seems like nobody else has had these issues.


----------



## FAUEE

Put the 8" in today. It doesn't have a screen that has phantom presses, so that's nice. Can't get the steering wheel controls to work still, so that's annoying. I'll spend a little more time on it before I give up and just buy a kenwood.


----------



## Weightless

Which 8" model did you buy?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FAUEE

I bought the double din 8".

It's going back too. I was unable to get it to work with my aswc-1, and the lights for the buttons only worked based on a time setting, which was fixed at 630 Am and PM.

I ended up spending a bit more and got a high end kenwood from last year. The joying are OK, but they desperately need an American distributor that knows the market to drive progress. If they were say, carried by sonic electronic who did documentation and pushed for them to work with stuff like the aswc-1 better, the whole industry would be in trouble. I think I would consider the double din unit with a volume knob, but that's really the only one I would. 

At the end of the day, to me, they're overpriced. You can get a decent Pioneer or kenwood double din for 400 bucks now. So a joying that has a nicer screen but is a pain to get figured out and working perfectly at the same price isn't a value. I think in the 200 to 300 bucks range they can make sense... But unless you really want an android or a cheap optical out and don't care about all the normal stuff for a radio working.... They're not worth it IMO. 

Too bad too, because the screens are nice and they're responsive overall. They're really close to being THE option... But not yet.


----------



## Theslaking

In your search for a solution did see if anyone else having your problem with they're newer units?


----------



## Theslaking

Did you ever give in to the developer or locked settings? There's lots of car specific and steering wheel options in there.


----------



## FAUEE

I tried both actually. Most people who got it working had slightly different units and got it working. Saw a lot of comments to use visteon settings, saw people recommending eclipse settings... None of it worked for me. 

I'm sure there's a magic combination of canbus adjustment and awsc1 settings that would make it work perfectly. It might work easier with a less fancy steering wheel control setup. A lot of people said they just hooked their units directly up to the factory resistive steering wheel controls. It seemed like for most people, it just worked, 9r they spent days and days trying every little setting. 

Personally, I wasn't willing to waste days trying to find the unique settings that made it work right, or in the case of a lot of people, mostly work right.


----------



## Gtptom

I have had my 10.5” unit installed for about a month now.
I used a pac chy-11 canbus adapter for the steering wheel control, and it HAS to be hard wired to the interface. You cannot use the 3.5mm Jack.
The sq on the unit is very impressive, however, after about 2 hours of playing time, (as with anything on an android platform) it starts to lag, and even the music that is connected through z-link (CarPlay) it doesn’t keep up. Words on the music, and the music itself audibly overlaps. Extremely annoying. 
I am the 2nd owner, and I cannot update the firmware, nor can I connect to the internet without deleting the account that was already saved. 
I’m on the hunt to figure that out now. I do have the Bluetooth connected cup holder control, and it is spotty at best, so I use the steering wheel control, which seems to be much better. 
I’ll review and update as I figure out more


----------



## Theslaking

I've never had music lag. I'm not sure your what your talking about.


----------



## Thebluebomber

I think your unit may be a cheaper CPU version, the snapdragon variants along with TS10 are very snappy and ive never had an issue!
The joying looks exactly like an OW Tosin headunit! I would say its better than a 400 dollar pioneer but not as good as a 1200 dollar top of the line excelon or stinger heigh 10. The option to have a full android tablet is worth it for me. I wouldnt bother with the rca outs except in budget systems and it didnt support an external dac (khadas board )


----------

